# does any one know if u can get new gutter rubber for a mkII



## crobmorris (Oct 16, 2007)

please help


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: does any one know if u can get new gutter rubber for a mkII (crobmorris)*

Dealer is the only source I know of for replacing these - make sure you replace the clips that hold it on too...the gutters are expensive, the clips are cheap.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: does any one know if u can get new gutter rubber for a mkII (quattrofun5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrofun5* »_Dealer is the only source I know of for replacing these - make sure you replace the clips that hold it on too...the gutters are expensive, the clips are cheap.

Correct. I replaced a set on a Mk2 a couple years ago. They were not available aftermarket, and the used ones were all dry-rotted. If I recall correctly, they were about $200 EACH (ouch!) at the VW dealer.
The retaining clips are guaranteed to break.


----------



## splaty (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone get these recently ?


----------

